# FCC to clarify digital must-carry rules



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

The Federal Communications Commission soon will release its second report on how digital television should be carried on cable, FCC Chairman Michael Powell told Rep. Ed Markey (D-Mass.) in a letter sent last Friday.

'Among other matters, the Order I plan to present to the Commission will address issues related to the carriage of both analog and digital television broadcast signals during the transition, and the carriage rights of multiple digital programming streams delivered over a single 6 Megahertz channel,' Powell wrote.

Powell was quick to oblige Markey, issuing a rule on August 8 that all new TV sets with screens larger than 36 inches must have digital TV tuners by July 1, 2004.

All new TVs with screens larger than 13 inches, VCRs, and DVDs also will be required to have tuners by July 1, 2007.

http://www.tvinsite.com/broadcastingcable/index.asp?layout=story&doc_id=98458&display=breakingNews


----------



## dishrich (Apr 23, 2002)

Uh, why would a DVD need a tuner???:shrug: :shrug: :shrug: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

Many DVDs have one. Mine does.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

That still doesn't answer the question. Why *would* a DVD player need a tuner?


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Again, HUH? Unless it is also a VCR, it has no need for a timer, and can be considered the same as a Playstation 2 or Gamecube.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

A tv that has a vcr or dvd player built in is what is meant, right? What tv that is smaller than 13 inches would have a vcr or dvd player built in anyways?


----------



## dlsnyder (Apr 24, 2002)

I think they mean DVD recorders here. The order also applies to TV tuner cards for PCs and any computer monitors that have built-in TV tuners. What I want to know is what will happen to those handheld 2 or 3 inch LCD TVs? Will they just go away since the digital standard at present doesn't support them?


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

Several have them now. It is imply a convenience for those who use the DVD player to control everything. No one is being forced to use that tuner but it is often there. Admittedly it will increase cost. This might be a good argument AGINST including them.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

DVD Recorders however is another story.


----------



## catman (Jun 27, 2002)

Good point . What about those out in the woods ? So that means no sports ? ah aou some ones going to get it .


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

Will these have the analog tuners as well or just digital tuners? How are we going to make things compatible with each other so that one thing will play on another standard of technology? Are we going to have convertor boxes to solve the solution of this?

Also can they make vcr tapes be able to record such high quality as HDTV and DTV ?


----------

